# Shame on me - Bolts to watch & Shift Linkage Replacement



## Emoto (Jul 7, 2016)

So, my 15 year old Sears Craftsman lawn tractor (model # 917271830 Craftsman 21 hp, 42 in. Deck) stopped shifting one day, while I was mowing my huuuuuge 1.3 acre estate. :argh:

It was stuck in gear, so I proceeded to do the best job I could finishing up without reverse or neutral. 

Upon inspection, I discovered that the shift linkage was broken. It is a rod with two threaded studs with ball ends that are (presumably) press fit into the rod. They pivot as you select a gear. One end goes to levers that attach to the shifter and the other end goes to a lever on the transaxle that causes the gear changes when moved.










One of the ball ends had come out of the rod, and I could not make it stay in. 

I chalked this up to wear and tear, since this is a 15-year-old tractor and ordered a new linkage. I ordered here: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/917271830/0247/1509200.html No idea if that is the best place to buy from, but that's who I used and the part arrived ok.

The linkage is #84 on this drawing:










It is a little fiddly to get in there and replace the linkage. I jacked up the back end then pulled the wheels and was able to deal with it with a 10mm open end wrench on the threaded stud and an 11mm socket and box end wrench on the nut that goes on the stud. They are probably "Standard" fasteners and not metric, but I used the tools I had on hand. 

New linkage in place, I mowed the lawn a couple of times, which seemed ok, and then the new linkage let go. #[email protected]$:

Clearly, I had not correctly diagnosed the problem. Something other than wear & tear was causing the linkage to fail. 

Back under the tractor, looking for clues. Then... something I had noticed while mowing, but failed to register, came rushing into my mind. As I rolled along over irregularities in the lawn, I noticed the shift lever moving forward and back in its slot, as opposed to staying next to the gear number I had selected. Should have been a big red flag, but I ignored it at the time. 

So... under the tractor looking at everything, trying to see/imagine what could put stress on the linkage and also cause the shift level to move to and fro. 

I started looking at the transaxle and tried to grasp how and where it was attached to the chassis. Eventually, my eyes landed on a bracket that came down from the chassis along side the transaxle. This bracket had a hole in it, and lo and behold a threaded recess in the transaxle behind it! Checked the other side, and there was a matching one there! Also without its bolt. 

Used a small brush and some compressed air to blow out the holes. Had to get a BIG pry bar in there on the top of the transaxle and lever against the underside of the chassis a little to get the brackets and threaded holes to line up. 

If you look at the diagram above, where the two red arrows are, you will see the (missing) bolts are #6 and the brackets are #5 and 113.

So, I ordered up another linkage and the bolts, and put it all together again. It now shifts just fine, and the shift lever stays put next to whichever gear number you select. 

My theory is that with the transaxle not attached on the front (this is the shame on me part, for not maintaining the darn thing better) it was free to pivot up and down on the rear fasteners. The only thing limiting the travel as it pivoted was the shift linkage, which was not designed to take that much force. 

So, CHECK THOSE CHASSIS BOLTS! :fineprint


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You can often find Craftsman parts by Google, using AYP + part#

In the case of your part-
AYP 166231

It appears there may be a few slightly cheaper options.


----------



## Emoto (Jul 7, 2016)

Bill Kapaun said:


> You can often find Craftsman parts by Google, using AYP + part#
> 
> In the case of your part-
> AYP 166231
> ...


Good tip. thanks! 

Hopefully, I won't find myself needing another shifter link any time soon, but for things like blades, that will come in handy.


----------



## Emoto (Jul 7, 2016)

Damn thing broke on me again today. Tomorrow will get out there and under it and see if my chassis brackets are loose again.


----------



## Emoto (Jul 7, 2016)

Well, the part arrived, so I dug into it today. 

It is now clear to me that I am an idiot, because I did not take my own advice and check the bolts lost as described in post #1. 

That's right, they were gone again, thus allowing the transaxle to move and put stress on the linkage that it was not designed to handle. New bolts purchased and installed with Loctite. When it is light tomorrow, I will go out and put a dab of paint on the bolt heads where they meet the chassis, so that I can eyeball them and see if there has been movement without actually having to put a wrench into play. 

Apparently, I must eyeball them before each mowing.


----------



## R krick (May 17, 2021)

Same is happening with mine, glad I checked out you post cause I couldn’t figure out why linkage broke twice, thank you


----------



## mthopeful (Jul 3, 2021)

Emoto said:


> Well, the part arrived, so I dug into it today.
> 
> It is now clear to me that I am an idiot, because I did not take my own advice and check the bolts lost as described in post #1.
> 
> ...


Same thing has happened to me exactly. Bolts came out 2x. Replacing the linkage today. Assuming the locktite worked?


----------



## R krick (May 17, 2021)

Emoto said:


> So, my 15 year old Sears Craftsman lawn tractor (model # 917271830 Craftsman 21 hp, 42 in. Deck) stopped shifting one day, while I was mowing my huuuuuge 1.3 acre estate. :argh:
> 
> It was stuck in gear, so I proceeded to do the best job I could finishing up without reverse or neutral.
> 
> ...


Same happened to mine, but replacement bolts were tapered and probably threads on trans slightly worn . Replaced them with longer untapered bolts and lock washers, they seem to be holding good so far but I check them every mow!


----------



## dbacion (3 mo ago)

Any one know the part number for the bolts


----------

